# Reputable breeder with hunting line in western canada?



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

Zaniri is in BC! If that's too far they may be able to refer you...
Also my friend Jill Brown in Calgary is breeding her Gaylans girl in the next few days....I don't have her email though, sorry...


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

Here is a link that you might check. Retriever Training Forum. You will want to confirm that all clearances are done - eyes, elbows, hips and heart by a cardiologist. Classifieds - Golden Puppies

You could also try posting for a referral there.


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

You can check out Charmlee Goldens in Saskatchewan. I know Lianne has a litter on the ground and think they are all spoken for but you could double check.

index

Also check with Smoke N Gold in Saskatchewan as well. 

Smoke 'NGold Retrievers, Golden retrievers, Sask, Saskatchewan, breed, breeder, retrieve, retriever, dog, puppies hunt, litter, agility, kennel, puppies for sale

I'm not familiar with any field breeders in Alberta..sorry.


----------



## sterregold (Dec 9, 2009)

Also check out Heads Up kennels, Rio Ranch, TNT , Gold'n'guns, and Bulrush, as well as Zaniri and the others which have already been mentioned. Bulrush, TNT and Heads Up are pretty much pure field lines, and Zaniri and Rio Ranch both use blended pedigrees. Ram River was also in the west, but I am not sure that they are breeding any more.


----------

